# Heidi's Baby Girl, Stylishly Late.



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

On day 158, I came outside this morning to find Heidi with a newborn baby all dried off. I have been so worried about her being a week overdue, and it is such a relief that everything turned out so well. In fact, the baby is rather tiny and not big at all like I feared. We decided to name her Chloe, and mamma and baby are doing great. Thanks to everyone who reassured me about the late kidding. SO happy that everything worked out.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Ohhh! She is tooo cute!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

adorable! congratulations


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Best for last haha, she's such a cutie pie! It must take a little longer to cook the "adoreable buns" in the oven lol


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks! She sure took her time coming, but it was worth the wait. Heidi is such a good first time momma too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Soooo cute! Congrats!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. Adorable


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh my gosh her face looks like our new girls... Congrats


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh so beautiful! (And worth the wait, I'm sure.) Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone! She is doing great and they are both getting better about the whole nursing thing. We all love her to peices. 

And she does resemble your goat, Darlaj! They both have the super huge ears.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Heidi and Chloe yesterday.


----------



## stripe (May 23, 2013)

Awww so cute! 

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover (Dec 14, 2012)

Awwwww she is so adorable!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

shes adorable!! congrats:fireworks:


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Cute! Congrats!

I could swap you for our buckling, you'd never know it!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

They look identical! same stripes down the legs and white patch under the neck. That's crazy.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I love her. that's my favourite colouring!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

what a beauty!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She is sooooo cute! I love sundgau, i have 3 exactly like that.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

She is so pretty! I love her markings❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone! It's hard to believe she is already a week and a half old. She runs around like a maniac every chance she gets these days, but she always makes sure to get in her hugs too.


----------

